# Should she come or not?



## swemuslimah (Mar 3, 2012)

hi, I just wanted to know your opinions. My mother has been planning on coming here to cairo nasr city with my two siblings (5 and 6 yrs). And stay here from beginning of june to the end of august. 

But now she is hearing these rumors from people she know in facebook and media, that it will become like a civil war soon i egypt. That it will be chaos and dangerous. People from egypt (don't know where they live exactly), are saying that they can feel it in the air that something will happen soon, that they don't recognize their own country anymore.

Anyway.. this is making my mother doubt if she should come or not to visit. What do you all think? Will things become that bad these months to come that one should fear for life or getting hurt when going outside??? Does she have reason to worry? She would only stay in nasr city.. 

Can I tell her to come , that it's not going to be 'war'.. or you think it might be a bad idea for her to come?

thanks for any reply


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Personally... I would say not to come but mainly because it will be Ramadan and hot... 

You can can tell your mum what you want.. but who the heck knows what is going to happen, all I know is that before the revolution it was safe enough to walk down the road at 2am swinging your handbag.. now we are getting warnings from our embassies telling us to be careful when using a taxi
Earlier today a friend told me she passed 3 people on the road and one said to another.. are you sure you will be ok on your own.

Friend told me.. in the 30 years I have lived here I have never heard that question until last night,


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ahh see the Ramadan part wont be a concern for you.


----------

